# MIracast and windows server 2012 r2: Stuck at connecting.



## DaveTime (Sep 11, 2018)

Good day to you, my name's david and i'm having a little trouble at work. My boss has tasked me with setting up a connection from our crm server to a wireless display about 10 feet away from the machine. I've got a miracast wireless adapter in the back of the screen and it's powered on and is capable of receiving a signal, as i've tested it with a windows 10 machine and it connects no problem.

However the server 2012 r2 machine refuses to connect. Whenever attempting connection, it will see it in the list of devices, however clicking on it will simply cause the wheel to spin and never connect. It eventually times out with "That didn't work: Try again and making sure your device is still discoverable". However retrying again simply repeats the process. I've ensured all wireless and display drivers are up to date. I reinstalled them again for good measure. The "User experience" module is installed, as is the wireless lan service.

I'm at breaking point with this, nothing i try has worked, any help would be greatly appreciated.

*edit* to add, i also disabled the firewall as a test, this didn't help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why are you doing this with the server and not a workstation? Seems like a bad idea to have the server unlocked and casting a screen.


----------



## DaveTime (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi triple6. The server is not open to the internet. The application to be cast to the screen is run from the server itself and is not possible to send to a workstation.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why does it need to be cast at all? Is it for a presentation? Or continuous? None of the workstations have the CRM client? Can you RDP to the server for this task?


----------



## DaveTime (Sep 11, 2018)

It's continuous. As to why it needs to be done, it's because i've been asked to do it. I don't think it's the best way to do it myself but that's neither here nor there. Do you have any idea how i might be able to fix the issue itself? Also, i can RDP into the server however i need to get it to a standalone screen with a miracast adapter plugged into it. Clicking the connect button on the device screen in windows server results in the icon spinning before taking 3-5 minutes to time out.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No idea, I've never tired of using Miracast on a server. 

Sometimes as an IT tech you have to tell superiors that certain things are bad ideas.


----------

